# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  vector cắt plassma

## thuyên1982

chào cả nhà
em đang cần gấp mẫu vector như hình anh dưới đây, bác nào có sẵn hay vẽ đươc thì giúp em với, em xin cảm ơn và hậu tạ
.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## mig21

bác cho e biết kích thước 1 tấm là bao nhiêu e vẽ cho

----------

Mr.L, thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

> bác cho e biết kích thước 1 tấm là bao nhiêu e vẽ cho


cảm ơn bác chước nhé. tấm chữ hỷ ở cửa 4 cánh ngang 363 cao 1320 mm.
tấm dưới 325 x cao 1320mm. bác giúp em với nhé em cần gấp.

----------


## Nam CNC

Mấy bác làm cửa có bao giờ nghĩ đến các kích thước phong thủy không ? em khuyên các bác cẩn thận một số kích thước phong thủy trên thước kéo , vì đa số hay hầu hết là của mấy anh TQ làm cả, em so sánh với cây thước phong thủy nhà em do bác em là ông thợ mộc lâu năm cho thì thấy có chênh lệch chút ít, nhưng với kích thước dài cả khung cửa thì toàn rơi vào cung xấu hết .... hậu quả khó lường về niềm tin .

----------

cnclaivung, haianhelectric, thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

dạ kích thước khách cho với lại còn khung sắt hộp bên ngoài nữa, cái đó mới quyết định kích thước tổng thể.

----------


## mig21

e chả bao giờ làm theo thước TQ, cứ theo nhu cầu sử dụng, dùng kích thước tiêu chuẩn EU. :Smile:

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## mig21

vừa giữ con vừa vẽ mới dc có vậy

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

bác ở đâu vậy để em tới giữ con cho bác.hihi

----------


## mig21

e ở hội an bác ơi, để tối 2 nhóc nhà e ngủ e vẽ tiếp cho bác :Smile:

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Các bác ở trên cho e hỏi tí về cách xuất file vách ngăn từ autocad ra gcode để chạy dạng vector được không,cũng đã chuyển qua dxf rồi mà không bit làm sao cho qua vector được
 bày e với , e chỉ bít mỗi cách xuất hình ảnh 3d thôi khắc tranh thôi à

----------


## cnclaivung

bác phải chuyển về vecter, đưa vô artcam hay JD chén thôi, chứ cad đâu xuất gcode đâu mà ham....flie vecter down trên mạng đầy, còn cái bạn đưa chỉ là file ảnh ,

----------


## cnclaivung

> Mấy bác làm cửa có bao giờ nghĩ đến các kích thước phong thủy không ? em khuyên các bác cẩn thận một số kích thước phong thủy trên thước kéo , vì đa số hay hầu hết là của mấy anh TQ làm cả, em so sánh với cây thước phong thủy nhà em do bác em là ông thợ mộc lâu năm cho thì thấy có chênh lệch chút ít, nhưng với kích thước dài cả khung cửa thì toàn rơi vào cung xấu hết .... hậu quả khó lường về niềm tin .


chuẩn rồi bác Nam ơi, bác cũng có niềm tin về thể loại này nhỉ, thước lỗ ban có xuất xứ từ TQ, qua nhiều thế hệ đã sai rất nhiều, muốn lấy thước lỗ ban chính xác và đúng phiên bản gốc thì chỉ có mấy nơi ở Việt Nam có thôi....Ngoài bắc có 2 chổ, miền nam có 7 chổ, thế

----------


## Hoang Phuong

dạ ý em là chỉ cách chuyển về vector đó, e chưa hề làm dạng file này nên chưa rõ bác ạ, bác có hình ảnh hay cách nào bày e đơn giản với

----------

